# Getting Your Yak to the Water



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a yak for freshwater fishing until I move closer to the salty pond, I was wondering how everyone puts in their yak and how they get it there. Is a trailer needed? On top of your vehicle/on the bed of a truck? Do you need a boat ramp to launch from?


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Bed of truck.
13.5 ft long on a Tundra 2001 Extended Cab.
Tie off the hanging end to the forward loops in bed with straps.
Secure the forward end of the yak to the closest loop to keep it from raising up.
Red flag on the hanging end.
Yak sits at an angle, have the hanging end on the drivers side to keep an eye on it.
Must be legal, been doing it for years and for long distances, without so much as a question.
Don't know the overhang length, but the flag is a good idea anyway.
NW


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I also load mine in my truck bed, but I use a bed extender. A strap over the kayak, through the handles secured to the tailgate latches then a small piece of rope on the bed extender to keep the end down. The cool thing about a kayak is that you don't need a ramp. You can buy a kayak cart or make one yourself from PVC to help get it from the vehicle to the launch point.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

What vehicle do you have?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I tie it on the roof of my 4Runner, and then use a cart like the one pictured above to get it to/from the water from there. If you have an SUV, a trailer is much easier than a roof rack. I'm on the hunt for one now.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I tie it on the roof of my 4Runner, and then use a cart like the one pictured above to get it to/from the water from there. If you have an SUV, a trailer is much easier than a roof rack. I'm on the hunt for one now.


You should come check out my trailer ill post some pics when I find them. A trailer is necessary for me because I haul 4 yaks at a time.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Most of us have kayak carts- I have the WheelEz sand tires on my stainless steel Hobie scupper plug in cart for my Outback- I used to use a bed extender when carrying my kayaks in my 2007 Ranger 4X4 Pickup truck but it was a hassle- I just let the kayak hang over the lowered tailgate- only a couple of feet of unsupported kayak- I use bungee cords to secure my Outback in the truck- works like a champ- I can carry several Kayaks in my pickup, so there is room for a friend, if a couple of us want to take a road trip-


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

